# 2018 Nautic Star 244XTS



## Coastline Marine (Jan 27, 2008)

2018 Nautic Star 244XTS being pushed by a Yamaha 300hp 4stroke (235 HOURS!!) and is sitting on a McClain tandem axle aluminum trailer. This boat is rigged with the following options and accessories. Simrad 9” GPS/FF, Uniden VHF radio w/antenna, Minn Kota 36v 112lb Ulterra on a quick release mount w/batteries & battery charger, Power Pole 10ft BLADE, Ifinity Bluetooth stereo w/speakers throughout, Atlas jackplate, Lenco trim tabs w/LED indicator switch, transom boarding ladder, (2) rear storage boxes, easy access hatch to bilge, transom livewell, (2) rear jump seats, raw water washdown, gunnel rod storage, cooler slide out w/YETI, lean post w/fixed backrest w/rod holders – flip up bolster seats and a fold down footrest, walking center console w/enclosed space for porta pottie, fiberglass hard top w/electronics box – blue LED lights – spreader lights – speakers – Taco grand slam outrigger mounts & rod holders, mid-ship livewell under front seat, in-deck cast net storage, (2) lockable rod lockers, (2) insulated fish/dry storage boxes, anchor locker, green underwater LED lights, blue deck lights & navigation lights.

Fully equipped 244XTS for the guy that wants to do it all!! FINANCING AVAILABLE!! Ask about WARRANTY!! Priced at $74,995.00. Call Greg at (281) 904-4697

More available Inventory at www.coastlinemarine.net
Facebook Group: Greg Walker – Coastline Marine
Instagram: @gregwalker_coastlinemarine


----------

